# Screen Printing Process for dummies !!



## Tfreak (Mar 8, 2010)

Is there anyone out there who can guide me through Tshirt screen printing process...
the more i googled it the more i got confused.....
I don;t know anything about it....
I have recently started my own tshirt printing business..currently i am doing the heat press and all that stuff....
But ppl come to my store asking for custom designs....so I want to have screen printing too...
My questions are ..what are the basic things for me to get started....how much space do i need....is it too space and time consuming....is it easily doable??
i am completely new to this field....
any kind of help would be highly appreciated!!!!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Go to e-bay, sreen printing, look at some of the kits that say "everything you need to print", something of that nature. Don't buy them because the presses are usually junk, but it will give you an idea of the basic equipment and materials to start. God Bless.


----------



## free_refil (Jun 2, 2010)

Screens, reclaiming solutions, emulsion, ilastisol inks, squeegees, a press, a flash dryer, a conveyor dryer, and an exposure unit.... Don't forget shirts!!!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Buy the 'screenprinting 101' dvd from Ryonet. silkscreeningsupplies.com
That will show you a lot of the equipment and what all is entailed with getting into the field of screenprinting and the steps involved in processes.


----------



## Tfreak (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for all your help....
i have few questions...can i do screen printing on smaller space..? i was thinking to do it in my store...but its not that big . its already filled with other stuff like heat press, furnitures and all that....
can u let me know ...whts the ideal space for a start up...also is there any particular brand ink or companies for i shud consider for supplies..


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

It depends on the size of the press. The more colors the larger the press. Plus room for screen exposure, washout and storage. A minimum of 300 sq. ft.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Your best bet is to contract the printing out to a qualified printer to get started. Learn the process and go from there.


----------



## nuclear_j (Dec 9, 2009)

I got started by reading "Printing for Fun and Profit" by Scott Fresner. Maybe that would work for you too. But yeah, contract it out in the in between time.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Try looking at the detup a Home Page amd see if something like that would suit your needs.


----------



## tang3 (Feb 28, 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2t0lF_5oeo[/media]


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Tfreak said:


> Is there anyone out there who can guide me through Tshirt screen printing process...
> the more i googled it the more i got confused.....
> I don;t know anything about it....
> I have recently started my own tshirt printing business..currently i am doing the heat press and all that stuff....
> ...


You might want to consider taking a class from Ryonet, well worth ever penny!
Screen Printing Class, Screen Printing Training, Screen Printing Course

Good luck!


----------



## iconprinting (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi there, 

This may not be of help - as it make be too general, but here is a behind the scenes look at the *t-shirt screen printing *process from start to finish.

Hope this helps! Check out our website for more information on custom garment printing.

Chloe

www.iconprinting.com


----------

